# Greetins one and all



## Helena (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone. Yep, another (nervous) newbie reaching out for guidance. My main aim in joining the forum is to learn, to learn and improve my writing. I write for my own pleasure. A pleasure I found but a year ago when I was laid up with a real bad case of glandular fever. I became so bored just laying/sitting around that I reached for a pad and pencil and began to draft a short story, one that I'd dreamed up sometime before but had not the nerve to put pen to paper. Well. The first thing I learned was, I did not know how to write! Sounds absolutely daft I know, but true. I'd come to realize that I had no real grasp of punctuation and or grammar. All those years at school went by in a haze as all I was ever interested in was sports. Well now its come back to bite me so, here I am. Going to ask questions that some might see a writing 101 but well, we all have to start somewhere.

ATB.

Helena:cat:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 24, 2015)

That's okay Helena, we don't know how to write either :lol: Just kidding of course. Welcome to the forums 


Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll find us to be a fun bunch


----------



## Helena (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the welcome. Am I allowed to post in SPAG yet?


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Helena and welcome. Yes you can post to Spag


----------



## Helena (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi PIP, thanks for the welcome. I take it I click on thread starter, if so, no joy? Any thoughts as to why, or am I hitting the wrong icon?


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Helena I can't see a reason why you can't ask a question on SPaG :scratch:
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/95-SPAG-Spelling-Punctuation-and-Grammar

I'm just signing off now for the night 00.49 here  Mr Mustard, can you help Helena, please?


----------



## Helena (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi all, no rush, 00.54 her so try again when I awake from my beauty sleep! night night.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 25, 2015)

If you want to start a new thread, Helena, you click on post new thread like you did here. It's the blue button at the top of the sub forum page


----------



## Helena (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello mrmustard, yes, thought posting would be same as here but...no blue button on my screen? Have I been banned already:mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 25, 2015)

Helena, it should look like this. If not they could be messing with permissions again


----------



## PiP (Apr 25, 2015)

Helena said:


> Hello mrmustard, yes, thought posting would be same as here but...no blue button on my screen?



You are right! That's my bad, Helena. I was asleep at the keyboard last night.


----------



## Helena (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello mrmustard/PiP, yep, no blue button on any forum apart from this one:sorrow: Feel like the poor relation......help:heart-borken:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 25, 2015)

That makes no sense. It has to be the gremlins at work again. I'll let PiP know.


----------



## Helena (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like someone's fed them after midnight:rofl:


----------



## PiP (Apr 25, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> That makes no sense. It has to be the gremlins at work again. I'll let PiP know.



Gremlins - quick  sound the alarm and then run for cover! Let's form an orderly queue behind Cran!


----------



## Helena (Apr 25, 2015)

Still no blue button:blue:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well one good thing. You only need two more posts. Once you have ten you should be able to see the blue button anywhere for sure.


----------



## Cran (Apr 25, 2015)

It was a gremlin - it made some odd changes to permissions in the Writing Related forum. I've reset the basics. If any more odd things like this turn up, please let me know.


----------



## StephLondon (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi! I'm nervously new as well. Great to meet you! I have to say I totally understand. I spent 2014 learning that there is a time and a place for a comma, not just after every second word.  It will get better, and I'm still learning.


----------



## Helena (Apr 26, 2015)

Yippee! I have a blue button! My thanks to all the above for such consistent efforts on my behalf. Now I shall wonder over to the SPAG and ask the first of many questions, and I notice that my quota of posts so far are one away from the magic 10.   "And ten. Now where’s the ten? Look around for the ten."
Good to meet you Steph, and yes,the Comma is a much over used icon, though one we could not live without, I think, well, maybe, though on the other paw...


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2015)

So, do you press the blue button or the red one...?


----------

